# Electricity costs green iguana?



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi,
I was researching through the internet and i noticed a green iguana for sale. The person selling said he was selling the iguana due to the 'huge increase in electricity costs'...

Now I'm not sure how much it goes up but does it really cost how much it would now seem to house reptiles?


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Just curious as i would eventually love an iguana and i couldn't imagine the electricity bill increasing by THAT much but wondered if anyone could confirm whether its quite alot or hardly noticeable?


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

i wouldnt think so not for one rep.

i know iggys can get big and need lots of room but it aint gonna cost that much in electric.


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

See thats what i thought, bit confused as to how a few lights etc could possibly warrant a huge increase in electricity bills.


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

my iggy has a 125w bulb on for 12 hrs a day.. i also got the pc on for about 14hrs a day 4 heatmats 24/7 and a tank with turtles using a water heater and a large filter plus all the extra lights and stuff i use and my electricitys only about £80 a quarter...


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

if you did decide to get it just make sure there aint nothing the seller is hiding 

cause it sounds like he is wanting a quick sale for some reason 

just check it out first : victory:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I wouldn't be getting one any time VERY soon but i just thought that was a very very odd reason as i couldn't imagine it costing massive sums...

Thanks for the confirmation : victory:


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

no probs: victory:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i have to say my electricty bill is quite large. costs me about £48 a week yes a WEEK . i have four leopard tortoises that have basking lamps totaling 450w an hour for 12 hours a day. almost 6kw a day. and then there is the greenhouse heater 1kw for 12 hours a day 12kw a day total. my royals heaters cost me about 3 kw a day. my bearded dragon costs me 200w an hour for 12 hours and a night time heater so say 4 kw total. and my water dragons cost me 500w an hour for 12 hours so another 6kw a day. and our geckos cost about 2 kw in 24 hours. 
so 6+12+3+4+6+3 = 24kw a day

1 kw is approx 16p so its about £4 a day. And alot more in the winter. over 7 days. £28 a week. add on other things like lighting for us humans, cooking and washing machine. It can be VERY expensive to maintain an exotic collection. i have got around this by changing ALL houslehold lamps to energy saving ones, putting the dishwasher on once a day, washing on a AAA wash. didnt notice any great increase in costs at first but the more animals, the more cost!!


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

*Related note:::*

Can i just ask if anyone could give me a rough idea as to the cost of purchasing and housing an iguana? 

By this i mean the iguana (general price) and the viv & set up  thanks

:no1::no1:


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

regarding electricity bills- mine has gone up by more than £30 per month since getting the reps :eek4::eek4:

It is something I do take into consideration before getting another pet.


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

may sound like a stupid question, but whats a quick way of calculating the rough kw usage of lamps, mats etc?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

You basically have to add up all the 'watts' of your equipment i.e. 20watt heat matt, 60watt bulb etc, 

Times the total amount by the number of hours you have it on a day. 

Then have to convert that to Kilowatts.

Then multiply that by cos of electricity per kilowatt (found on electricity bill)

And that will be the total amount for the day! For a week multiply by 7!

I THINK :blush:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/89484-elctricity-costs.html


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

I've never calculated individual costs, but as well as my snakes (see my sig) my daughter has a tortoise, 2 plated lizards, a chameleon, occellated skinks and leopard geckos. Our monthly combined gas and electricity bill has just gone up from 150 per month to 172 per month :bash:. Really cant add to my collection at the moment, and may have to think about downsizing


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> You basically have to add up all the 'watts' of your equipment i.e. 20watt heat matt, 60watt bulb etc,
> 
> Times the total amount by the number of hours you have it on a day.
> 
> ...


 
That will work but will give you the total wattage of your equipment, you need to multiply it by the number of hours the equipment is on for, this will give you the total kWhs, which electricity is billed on.

Even then, this will give you a 'worst case scenario' as if all heating equipment is statted as it should be then it will hardly ever be on at full 100% capacity the whole time.

I dont think the animals really effect the leccy costs it that much. Unless you have a really cold house, and/or a crazy amount of animals.

With all mine (see sig) it hardly effects it at all compared to the average household


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

One of the reasons it is expensive heating an Iguana enclosure is because adult enclosures are very large. We have 2 Iguanas housed seperately. The new enclosure for our adult male is 8x6x3, We have usual UV/UVB together with AHS heater for background temp, 1 black ceramic bulb and 2 reflectors and 1 sun glo. Keeping an 80F background temp together with 90-95F basking temp that is a lot of electric. You are unlikely to maintain optimum temperatures using a 150watt bulb as suggested in an earlier post unless its a young Ig in a small viv. The enclosure below cost in the region of £400 to set up.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hey
i have a green ig and i don't find the electricity to be any different to any of my other reps really

viv wise
im converting a wardrobe for him
so second hand wont be much
probably pay more for the lamps than the wardrobe
(he's only small at the mo)

he feeds on various veg which isn't a lot
19p a cabbage and other bits like tomato red peppers etc?

i don't use dry food
never have used pellets
he had no interest in it
(came with him when we got him)

and for an iguana
i'd say 40 - 60
rescueing one is much more rewarding though
considering the amount in circulation
xxx


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

my iggy viv cost roughly £500 to build and equip, plus a few bits and bobs i already had.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Raeven said:


>


I gota admit thats one sweet enclosure. If it was all glass front it would be better but i cant even begin to imagine how much that would cost.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for your comment Lucifus.:smile:
Glass would be more expensive! Temperatures at home are always pretty high with all our rescue reps. We do have removable perspex covers for the Ig viv though for colder days.


----------

